# Best Full Tower Case Period



## ckoons1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Would like to get some opinions on what is the Best Full Tower Case Period?
Maybe Top 3 to make things intereseting.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 22, 2010)

HAF 932
Corsair 800D


----------



## JATownes (Apr 22, 2010)

+1 to the 800D...I drool for this case, but it is too pricey for a case in the warden's (wife's) opinion.  But if cost is not an issue, I think it is the best full tower I have ever seen.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 22, 2010)

That's a pretty subjective question. 
I have an original Thermaltake Armor with the 250mm side fan, and it suits me just fine.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd say the corsair 800D as well..


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 22, 2010)

JATownes said:


> +1 to the 800D...I drool for this case, but it is too pricey for a case in the warden's (wife's) opinion.  But if cost is not an issue, I think it is the best full tower I have ever seen.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100422/800dgallery1.jpg



what about #2 and #3 in your opinion


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Kreij said:


> That's a pretty subjective question.
> I have an original Thermaltake Armor with the 250mm side fan, and it suits me just fine.



i agree but it sure helps to get expert opinions when you're looking


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is what i have ATM


----------



## douglatins (Apr 22, 2010)

Atcs 840, and according to newegg customers is the antec1200


----------



## JATownes (Apr 22, 2010)

ckoons1 said:


> what about #2 and #3 in your opinion



IF you force me to pick two more, these would be them:

ABS Canyon 695






Silverstone TJ10







But I really think the 800D wins hands down.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 22, 2010)

1. Corsair 800D (I have the 700D version which is also awesome).
2. Most of Lian-Li's full tower cases 
3. SS TJ07


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 22, 2010)

Look around and find a case that suits you. Some prefer small cases and others like huge towers. If you search around you might find one that suits you. Personally my favourite is the silverstone Raven RV01. 

http://www.silverstonetek.com/raven/products/r-photo.php?model=RV01&area=usa


----------



## JATownes (Apr 22, 2010)

^^+1 to checking for a case that suits your needs.  I always had full towers, then recently chose to go with the CM690II Advanced.  Best case I have ever owned.  Very user friendly, and has some great features.  (Plus it is only $100).


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 22, 2010)

JATownes said:


> ^^+1 to checking for a case that suits your needs.  I always had full towers, then recently chose to go with the CM690II Advanced.  Best case I have ever owned.  Very user friendly, and has some great features.  (Plus it is only $100).



how does it compare to full tower cases size wise? it is a good looking case


----------



## JATownes (Apr 22, 2010)

ckoons1 said:


> how does it compare to full tower cases size wise? it is a good looking case


It is a little smaller, but the top fans can be mounted under the shroud on top, so that gives a little more room.  The HDD mounting system is real nice, and the bottom 4 can be removed to accomadate a 120.2 rad on the bottom, and the top is made to hold a 120.2 rad as well.  But like I say, it is a mid-tower, not a full tower, so it is definately smaller.  My only real complaint about it would be that my bottom video card is only about 1" to 1 1/2" above the PSU.  

This thread should answer any questions about it you may have ------> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113623


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 22, 2010)

Fit's Megarig. Nuff' said. Oh, its a bit too big, but whatever.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MountainMods/Ascension_Crystal_Ship_CYO/


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd say SS tj09/07

MM cases are ok,but my mate got one, a ufo2 and you dont get shit with it,no 5.25" bay covers or nothing.Too expnsive too for a bunch of screwed together metal plates.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 22, 2010)

MM cases are only for leet people, hence its the best because average people would think its not good.


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Fit's Megarig. Nuff' said. Oh, its a bit too big, but whatever.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MountainMods/Ascension_Crystal_Ship_CYO/



WOW!


----------



## sweeper (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm still using a Thermaltake XaserII (Black/Red) case. Bought it new years ago. Still in EXCELLENT condition and cools rather well. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. =)


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> MM cases are only for leet people, hence its the best because average people would think its not good.



They are also made of acrylic. No thanks. I would take any Lian Li x1000's are nice, Corsair 800D or any Silverstone (all aluminum) full tower.


----------



## Kovoet (Apr 22, 2010)

I still swear by my Coolermaster stacker 832 and a close second has to be the new Corsair Hdd. 

The best water cooling case SStj07 case.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> They are also made of acrylic. No thanks. I would take any Lian Li x1000's are nice, Corsair 800D or any Silverstone (all aluminum) full tower.



I see another average guy . J/k


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 22, 2010)

1) Obisidian 800D
2) Raven v2
3) Cosmos

Notables: HAF 932


----------



## tanderson (Apr 22, 2010)

800D hands down.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 22, 2010)

MM cases are for people who dont mind paying extra for stuff that should come with the case.My mate payed about £300 for his ufo case and there is no way in hell it was worth £300,£300 for a few metal plates that screw together what a rip off.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2010)

not all MM cases are acrylic... only the limited edition ones like i got. 

some are more affordable than the lian li cases so dont rule them out. 

for more info check here.... http://www.mountainmods.com/computer-cases-c-21.html?osCsid=2fcm3m19ov7co7r6tat42qb7d3


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> not all MM cases are acrylic... only the limited edition ones like i got.
> 
> some are more affordable than the lian li cases so dont rule them out.
> 
> for more info check here.... http://www.mountainmods.com/computer-cases-c-21.html?osCsid=2fcm3m19ov7co7r6tat42qb7d3



Didn't even know! That Extended U2-UFO CYO looks mighty tasty.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2010)

here.... hours of enjoyment here... http://www.mountainmods.com/CYO_picker.php

choose your model up top then add your features on the left


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 22, 2010)

My choices would be...

-Corsair 800D

-Silverstone TJ07

-Silverstone Raven

-Silverstone Raven 2

-Lian Li PC-V351 

-Lian Li TYR PC-X2000 

-Thermaltake Level 10

Thats my selection.


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 22, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> My choices would be...
> 
> -Corsair 800D
> 
> ...



HOLY CRAP! Just saw the price of the LEVEL 10. $800.00+

That Raven 2 looks good for the money


----------



## JATownes (Apr 22, 2010)

Yea, the Level 10 is just crazy to me.  Crazy stupid.  I can't imagine that thing cooling worth a crap, and feel like it is a gimmick...I am excited to see manufacturers thinking "out of the box" (no pun intended), but I think for this price, this is FAIL.


----------



## erixx (Apr 22, 2010)

Many mid towers in this thread. Not only the SS raven...

There are many local brands that are nice, it's not all about TT, Antec, SS, Lian whatever the reviews print into your heads...

In Taiwan there are tons of crazy feature rich cases... In Germany there are 'DIN' approved industrial cases... 

I have an 'old' (as a forum member graciously said) Lian-Yi PC-70. Well it's as new as day one, it's big and good, with a few flaws, but all their newer cases are overstuffed with BS... complex expansion slot fastenings, complex hdd systems, USB ports and buttons on case top (wrong!!!)*  Then they only move the PSU left and right and up and down and sell it as 'Scientifically researched air flow" BS!!!!!! The only good evolution is dust filters as a standard and 120 mm fans. 

* Depending of if the case is for the floor or for on the desk, completely different designs are requiered....


----------



## afw (Apr 22, 2010)

As many have mentioned here ... the SS raven series are just awesome ...  ... unique stack cooling design ... which is very effective ... seen -5C difference in temps compared to other full-tower cases on reviews ...  ... hoping to buy a RV02 .... 

RV01






RV02


----------



## JATownes (Apr 22, 2010)

erixx said:


> I have an 'old' (as a forum member graciously said) Lian-Yi PC-70. Well it's as new as day one, it's big and good, with a few flaws, but all their newer cases are overstuffed with BS... complex expansion slot fastenings, complex hdd systems, USB ports and buttons on case top (wrong!!!)*  Then they only move the PSU left and right and up and down and sell it as 'Scientifically researched air flow" BS!!!!!! *The only good evolution is dust filters as a standard and 120 mm fans.*



I would argue this point.  Hot swap drive bays, ESATA ports, bottom mounted PSU, internal radiator mounts, cable management holes, etc.  Oh, and *140mm* fans are becoming the new standard.  These are features that I find VERY useful.


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 22, 2010)

afw said:


> As many have mentioned here ... the SS raven series are just awesome ...  ... unique stack cooling design ... which is very effective ... seen -5C difference in temps compared to other full-tower cases on reviews ...  ... hoping to buy a RV02 ....
> 
> RV01
> http://images.bit-tech.net/news_ima...stack-effect-cooling/Big-Tower-Raven-RV01.jpg
> ...



can you get a couple radiators in there?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 22, 2010)

i rate the corsair 800d the best case.. perhaps because i have one lol, in all honesty i crammed 2 5870's full water cooling and a tri rad with 4 1tb hdd in this thing, and temps are low and i still got room to put things lol


----------



## erixx (Apr 22, 2010)

thread = "Full tower"... I see no full tower in the ravens... but sweet they are


----------



## erixx (Apr 22, 2010)

JATownes said:


> IF you force me to pick two more, these would be them:
> 
> ABS Canyon 695



That is exactly a Lian Li, wtf! Apart from Lancool, is ABS associated to them?

Ah, I just see that ABS is not a case maker, just a computer assembler...


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 22, 2010)

erixx said:


> thread = "Full tower"... I see no full tower in the ravens... but sweet they are



They are full tower cases, especially the RV01, its massive, I know cause Im looking at it right now.

The RV02 is classed as full tower as well, it is smaller then the RV01 but more longer in length


----------



## Kreij (Apr 22, 2010)

I was looking over the Xclio cases for a server build. Not sure of their quality but they have some interesting designs and the super tower cases have some interesting cooling.


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 22, 2010)

ckoons1 said:


> HOLY CRAP! Just saw the price of the LEVEL 10. $800.00+
> 
> That Raven 2 looks good for the money



Raven 02 kicks ass I love mine


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 22, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I was looking over the Xclio cases for a server build. Not sure of their quality but they have some interesting designs and the super tower cases have some interesting cooling.



Quality is somewhat lacking I had the XClio 1000 model with all the 180mm fans but it is roomy for sure

http://www.ngohq.com/home.php?page=articles&go=read&arc_id=152


----------



## sweeper (Apr 22, 2010)

Bought New when it first came out. Still running and in excellent condition.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 22, 2010)

This is my Full tower I just replaced with the CM690II Advanced...almost identical to that Xazer of yours


----------



## sweeper (Apr 22, 2010)

Mine has been superb and the only thing that stopped working was the temp monitor because I was pulling wires and it pulled apart and lost the end so never bothered to fix it. I still lock it, both the side and front and other than replacing the fans it is still ROCK SOLID and cools very well.


----------



## wrathchild_67 (Apr 22, 2010)

Coolermaster ACTS840 

I was able to fit an old style Thermochill PA120.3 and MCR 220 radiator as well as a reservoir inside it. There's even room for another 120mm rad in the back. It's reasonably priced too, unlike the 800D.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 22, 2010)

wrathchild_67 said:


> Coolermaster ACTS840
> 
> I was able to fit an old style Thermochill PA120.3 and MCR 220 radiator as well as a reservoir inside it. There's even room for another 120mm rad in the back. It's reasonably priced too, unlike the 800D.



+1


----------



## afw (Apr 23, 2010)

ckoons1 said:


> can you get a couple radiators in there?



Not sure whether 2 rads can be fitted inside the raven ... but water cooling is possible ... check this

and this --> http://www.f1movies.com/video/vsb3pF3usr8/Silverstone-raven-2.html
and also this ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN81xoYlWuw&feature=related

and I'm not saying its the best out there .... and i too feel that the obsidian 800D is no.1 .... but raven's unique stack cooling design is just awesome when it comes to innovation ... and its quite affordable when compared to the 800D


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 23, 2010)

Polls! We need them polls!


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 24, 2010)

interesting. no one mentioned COSMOS 1000 or COSMOS S. not a bad thing just wonder why?
thx
appreciate this.
knowledge is power.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Apr 24, 2010)

got to agree the corsair 800d is texy 
but i also like the Lian Li PC-X1000 because it's slimmer than the case i've got now  although it's a tall beast standing at  680mm


----------



## Grings (Apr 24, 2010)

Personally i prefer the 700d than the 800d, i dont like those lian li's that have hot swappable hard drives either though


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 24, 2010)

In no particular order:
Corsair 800D
Cooler Master ATCS 840
Silverstone Raven


----------



## TONYSALEM (Apr 24, 2010)

In my personal opinion i would say..

Corsair 800D
Coolermaster HAF 932
Antec 1200

I have used the 1200 and loved it and i have the 932 now and love it.. The 800D is next up just want to wait for price to lower but the case looks the nicest i have ever seen.. It screams class!


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 24, 2010)

ckoons1 said:


> interesting. no one mentioned COSMOS 1000 or COSMOS S. not a bad thing just wonder why?
> thx
> appreciate this.
> knowledge is power.



They were good at the time, but wire management is a huge fail inside of the Cosmos chassis.

Hard to say "best", but I see a ton of cases, and I have the Obsidian 800D and PC-X1000 from Lian Li as the best two I have seen to date in the last year or so


----------



## niko084 (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm diggin this Rv01, any of the Ravens really...

I just switched out both 180mm fans with faster ones, and the 120mm exhaust fan, it's a faint whine even with the megahalem and 2 silverstone 110cfm fans in push/pull on it.

It has TONS of space and will fit all the dual 1336 boards 
Plus even better, you can easily mount with included brackets mind you a 3x 120mm radiator on the back, and swiftech makes these really cool stacking ones, so you could easily make that 6x 120mm with 3 fans between them 

Not a HUGE fan of wire management though, some things are under thought, but nothing anyone with a dremel and 30 minutes of time can't fix.
Outside of that, you may want to extend some of the included cables, like USB, Audio, Power/Reset buttons for better management, but also not a hard thing to do.


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 24, 2010)

I absolutely hate the 800D. It takes the skill out of building a nice looking rig.

The SilverStone TJ07 is awesome.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 24, 2010)

800D does take the fun out of case modding, but out of the box, you have to admit, they sure make it easy for those who cant or no longer have the time to do so

Silverstone is another line where you really cant go wrong either, but not a fan of the Ravens personally, the TJ07 was a nice build but tougher to find these days.


----------



## niko084 (Apr 24, 2010)

On another note, a sheet metal bender, rivet gun, drill, dremel and metal sheers can do wonders at building your own custom full tower case that will PWN all that is manufactured. 

In fact my recent build in the Rv01 got me thinking, I'm going to play around with a few designs using 140mm fans because they are so quiet for the air they move and readily available everywhere.

But I also want contained 6x 120mm rad capability so it's easy to move.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 24, 2010)

ckoons1 said:


> interesting. no one mentioned COSMOS 1000 or COSMOS S. not a bad thing just wonder why?
> thx
> appreciate this.
> knowledge is power.



I mentioned the Cosmos, bottom of page 1.  

I think the Antec 1200 makes a worthy advisary. And Lian Li makes some good cases for sure.


----------



## Darwin96 (Apr 26, 2010)

I just picked up an 800D.  Can't beat it especially if you're running water cooling.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 26, 2010)

ckoons1 said:


> interesting. no one mentioned COSMOS 1000 or COSMOS S. not a bad thing just wonder why?
> thx
> appreciate this.
> knowledge is power.



Cosmos 1000 is far too warm for my liking. I've had one and it was toasty.


----------



## human_error (Apr 26, 2010)

Well i may be a little biased but i'd have to say the corsair 800D is my number 1 full tower case, i just love it (coming from a thermaltake kandalf lcs, a thermaltake suprano and a long line of OEM/custom cases too).

Though i do have a lot of love/respect for the thermaltake armour cases (and the variants of that case - such as the kandalf) - the space inside was pretty good but it was a very standard case - nothing special like different heat zones/cable management - just a good solid case (and solid is the word, bloody things are steel and weigh the same amount as a small family car!)


----------



## DrOctopus (Apr 26, 2010)

imho

1. PC-V2110
2. PC-X500
3. PC-A20

The TJ07 and 800D are great cases, there's no denying that, but for me its become like that one song that you really really like, so you end up listening to it over and over until it just gets....boring. jmo


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 26, 2010)

any of you guys ever have you case powder coat painted?


----------



## adam99leit (Apr 27, 2010)

ckoons1 said:


> any of you guys ever have you case powder coat painted?



i have here take a look also one of my fav full tower cases 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=108566


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 27, 2010)

adam99leit said:


> i have here take a look also one of my fav full tower cases
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=108566



Thumbs Up!
 I wonder waht an ATCS 840 would look like pure black?


----------



## adam99leit (Apr 27, 2010)

i can get it done cheap like 40$ for the coat like mine


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 27, 2010)

Come on guys, we all know the Silverstone Raven 1 is the best Full Tower case


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 27, 2010)

DrOctopus said:


> imho
> 
> 1. PC-V2110
> 2. PC-X500
> ...



can you fit a couple radiators in there?


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 27, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> HAF 932
> Corsair 800D



haf 932 over atcs 840?


----------



## Chomes (Apr 27, 2010)

I go for ATCS840


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Cosmos Pure?


----------



## Cybrnook (Apr 28, 2010)

I love this thing

http://www.ttlevel10.com/


----------



## AsRock (Apr 28, 2010)

Kreij said:


> That's a pretty subjective question.
> I have an original Thermaltake Armor with the 250mm side fan, and it suits me just fine.



Surly can.  Another vote here for the TT Armor  mines been great although i did not get the one with the side fan. Shame seems that TT stopped selling the side panel with the fan now .

Good points are how many HDDs ( around 13 ) you can fit in the Armor case with 3x120mm fans in the front which are all so filtered if you like..


----------



## Zehnsucht (Apr 28, 2010)

Best full tower case is IMO a case which is very good looking, and can fit multiple radiators without space problems and modding.

I have the ATCS 840 in silver, and it's very nice looking. Inside I have one triple and one double radiator. No modding whatsoever. 

(mountainmod cases can easily accomodate this as well, but they are IMO very ugly).


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Zehnsucht said:


> Best full tower case is IMO a case which is very good looking, and can fit multiple radiators without space problems and modding.
> 
> I have the ATCS 840 in silver, and it's very nice looking. Inside I have one triple and one double radiator. No modding whatsoever.
> 
> (mountainmod cases can easily accomodate this as well, but they are IMO very ugly).



what do you think of the cosmos pure?


----------



## Zehnsucht (Apr 28, 2010)

ckoons1 said:


> what do you think of the cosmos pure?



ohh I like  But it's basically a Cosmos 1000 with a paint-job, is it not?
I was divided between the C-1000 and the ATCS when I bought a new case.
The cosmos 1000 was pretty expensive compared to the ATCS, and the space between the harddrive bays and the motherboard area cannot be utilized very effectively, not without some serious modding. 

Keep in mind that I was looking for a case which could hold multiple radiators. 

I don't know if you can slide out the motherboard tray on the cosmos 1000 as you can on the ATCS, that was one feature I was most impressed about. Because seriously, _it's on bearings_!!


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Zehnsucht said:


> ohh I like  But it's basically a Cosmos 1000 with a paint-job, is it not?
> I was divided between the C-1000 and the ATCS when I bought a new case.
> The cosmos 1000 was pretty expensive compared to the ATCS, and the space between the harddrive bays and the motherboard area case cannot be utilized very effectively, not without some serious modding.
> 
> ...



ah! you're right. almost forgot about motherboard tray but that cosmos pure looks so goooodddd LOL...


----------



## Zehnsucht (Apr 28, 2010)

Also, the ATCS has some seriously HUGE fans. 
At the lowest settings they cannot be heard, and still move a lot of air. 

But in the favor of the 1000, I think it is a little bit quieter out of the box. I have added some mats on my ATCS to get some weight on the sidepanels (they are so large, but very thin and light).


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 29, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Cosmos 1000 is far too warm for my liking. I've had one and it was toasty.



were you water or air cooling? did you swap out stock fans? just curious
thx


----------



## Whilhelm (Apr 29, 2010)

TJ07 FTW


----------



## arroyo (Apr 29, 2010)

CoolerMaster CM 690 II Advanced


----------



## Nick89 (Apr 29, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> HAF 932
> Corsair 800D



The 932 is the worst dust magnet case I have ever used. 

There are so many openings with this case I often ask why I use it because it does nothing but hold my PC hardware. 

It doesn't conceal any noise what so ever. 

I should have got the Cosmos.

Also the only thing the side fan in the 932 does is coat your video cards in dust...


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 29, 2010)

Silverstone Raven, RV01


----------



## erixx (Apr 29, 2010)

Form and function, a statement:






(Disclaimer: this is a rare and very limited edition non available case


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 29, 2010)

arroyo said:


> CoolerMaster CM 690 II Advanced



isn't it too small


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Zehnsucht said:


> Also, the ATCS has some seriously HUGE fans.
> At the lowest settings they cannot be heard, and still move a lot of air.
> 
> But in the favor of the 1000, I think it is a little bit quieter out of the box. I have added some mats on my ATCS to get some weight on the sidepanels (they are so large, but very thin and light).



yea! you're right atcs 840 is better. easy to get caught up in a preety face [COSMOS PURE] LOL


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Zehnsucht said:


> Best full tower case is IMO a case which is very good looking, and can fit multiple radiators without space problems and modding.
> 
> I have the ATCS 840 in silver, and it's very nice looking. Inside I have one triple and one double radiator. No modding whatsoever.
> 
> (mountainmod cases can easily accomodate this as well, but they are IMO very ugly).



You like the silver better then the black?


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 30, 2010)

what about this HAF 932? kinda looks ike atcs 840 inside


----------



## ckoons1 (May 1, 2010)

looks like i will be going with ATCS 840. I compared it to the corsair 800 D and i like the ATCS 840 better because you have a removable motherboard tray,larger more powerful fans,aluminum case, and can add a 2nd radiator internally[very important] without modding case. just wish it had black interior.
oh yea cost $100 less


----------



## ckoons1 (May 2, 2010)

what about the thermaltake mozarttx for a dual loop water cooling sytem


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 2, 2010)

Anything that is at least 8.5 Inches width for AIR Cooling nowadays.


----------



## ckoons1 (May 2, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Anything that is at least 8.5 In width for AIR Cooling nowadays.



what do you mean?


----------



## El_Mayo (May 2, 2010)

800D as well

The first full tower enthusiast case I ever saw in person
my god it's wonderful 

never owned one or nothing, so maybe my opinion is void


----------



## ckoons1 (May 2, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> 800D as well
> 
> The first full tower enthusiast case I ever saw in person
> my god it's wonderful
> ...



only thing is i think you have to mod it to fit a 2nd radiator


----------



## El_Mayo (May 2, 2010)

ckoons1 said:


> only thing is i think you have to mod it to fit a 2nd radiator





Ahh well xD

From what I remember the stock fans on it were pretty quiet too


----------



## Zehnsucht (May 2, 2010)

ckoons1 said:


> looks like i will be going with ATCS 840. I compared it to the corsair 800 D and i like the ATCS 840 better because you have a removable motherboard tray,larger more powerful fans,aluminum case, and can add a 2nd radiator internally[very important] without modding case. just wish it had black interior.
> oh yea cost $100 less



A solid choice. I am very happy with my case. When you unpack it, after you have recovered from the chock of how big it is, and start to add your hardware you will not regret it. I chose the silver because I was tired of big black boxes. The silver finish is very classy and doesn't look out of place in my living room.
I do however recommend getting (heavy) mats and stick them on the sidepanels. I use mats from beQuiet (http://www.be-quiet.net/be-quiet.net/index.php?StoryID=115&websiteLang=en ), highly recommended. This more or less killed the noise from the harddrives.


----------



## Zubasa (May 3, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Silverstone Raven, RV01
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100429/Computer Pics (4).jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100429/Computer Pics (6).jpg


Dude, why show blurry pic of such a sexy case 
Me: Pause, look to my right, Ay the real thing looks much better


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 3, 2010)

Cosmos 1000


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 3, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> Dude, why show blurry pic of such a sexy case
> Me: Pause, look to my right, Ay the real thing looks much better



Censorship FTL! :shadedshu


----------



## Lionheart (May 3, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> Dude, why show blurry pic of such a sexy case
> Me: Pause, look to my right, Ay the real thing looks much better



They are older pics bro, I didn't have the camera with me at the time so I just used pics from the TPU site which were taken by a shitty camera phone.


----------



## ckoons1 (May 3, 2010)

i may have an opportunity to get a corsair 800d at a good price. should i tke it or get the atcs 840?
help


----------



## francis511 (May 3, 2010)

I read a review of the corsair 800d and the guy was wetting his pants like OMFG this case is THE best case evarrrr


----------



## ckoons1 (May 3, 2010)

LOL... that's a good answer


----------



## v12dock (May 3, 2010)

800D hands down


----------



## ckoons1 (May 3, 2010)

is $250 shipped good?


----------



## mlee49 (May 3, 2010)

Sure is, I got my 800D for $250 at Microcenter a couple months ago.  It's an awesome case, the black interior, the wire management grommets, the sleek front look, the ability to put watercooling inside the case, and the hot swap bays sure are sweet.


----------



## ckoons1 (May 3, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Sure is, I got my 800D for $250 at Microcenter a couple months ago.  It's an awesome case, the black interior, the wire management grommets, the sleek front look, the ability to put watercooling inside the case, and the hot swap bays sure are sweet.



how is the air flow in this case? also how about 2nd radiator or can a 120.4 be installed at the top if 2 radiators can't be installed?


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 3, 2010)

800D
thermaltake mozart 
HAF932

prefer 800D actually


----------



## ckoons1 (May 3, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> 800D
> thermaltake mozart
> HAF932
> 
> prefer 800D actually



what about atcs 840?
 i just learned the airflow is poor in the CORSAIR 800D


----------



## ckoons1 (May 3, 2010)

i went with the black atcs 840 because of the better fans and air flow. i can also install my 2nd radiarot 120.2 in front of the hdd cage $169.00 shipped


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 4, 2010)

yeah, forgot about that..
ATCS 840 is great airflow
HAF 932 is also good.


----------



## ckoons1 (May 4, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> yeah, forgot about that..
> ATCS 840 is great airflow
> HAF 932 is also good.



i saw a photo on the internet the guy had TWO 120.3 installed inside the ATCS 840 without modding WOW!
the CORSAIR 800D really looks cool but the no fan in front nor place for 2nd radiator without modding was a deal breaker


----------



## Yukikaze (May 4, 2010)

That's pretty easy to do. You just sacrifice a few of the 5.25" drive bays and fit it in the same place where the 120.2 in the drive cage area in mine is.


----------



## computertechy (May 4, 2010)

erocker said:


> Didn't even know! That Extended U2-UFO CYO looks mighty tasty.



certainly does  

my UFO Extended CYO cost £438.46GBP£528.46GBP and that was fully customized with a 5.25" triple acrylic drive bay cover and a shit load of UV cathodes

mountain mods cases are for leet ppl though 



EDIT: Forgot about the £90 import charge.......money well spent though.


----------



## Zehnsucht (May 6, 2010)

Just in the process of re-organizing my watercooling.
This is the reason why I love the ATCS:

Just sliiiiide it out. Easy peasy


----------



## ckoons1 (May 6, 2010)

Zehnsucht said:


> Just in the process of re-organizing my watercooling.
> This is the reason why I love the ATCS:
> 
> Just sliiiiide it out. Easy peasy
> ...



THUMBS UP!


----------



## erixx (May 6, 2010)

How many more 3dMark points or FPS in Supermario does that give you?


----------



## ckoons1 (May 7, 2010)

it just makes working on your pc more enjoyable


----------



## erixx (May 7, 2010)

of course! but like a cassette type gearbox in motorcycles, most dont need it in their lifetime. Still super good but like 'easy' HHD and ODD systems, I prefer good old screws...


----------



## trickson (May 7, 2010)

Cmstacker PERIOD .


----------



## Yukikaze (May 7, 2010)

erixx said:


> of course! but like a cassette type gearbox in motorcycles, most dont need it in their lifetime. Still super good but like 'easy' HHD and ODD systems, I prefer good old screws...



The huge removable tray of the ATCS 840 is worth its weight in gold when you are changing your system often. I even used it as a poor man's tech station when the WC loop was undergoing leak testing. Just having it helped me keep running my i7 system when I was converting it to WC (Which took about one very busy week) without disassembling the comp hardware itself too much (Pull tray out, pull the PSU out, setup on table, done).

While you're right that most people won't need it in their lifetime - People who buy cases like these are exactly the people who do need such a feature. Most people don't need a Raven, a 800D, or a HAF932 either, they'll be just happy with a generic 20$ comp case.


----------



## erixx (May 7, 2010)

Yes. Reminds me of my first expensive computer: a Vobis Full Tower, and it had the tray. Back then I thought it was making life easier for the builders.... Later I became a DIY builder myself lol


----------



## trickson (May 7, 2010)

Yeah I have had my CMstacker for 6 years now And it has so much room , When I go shopping for cases I just can't seem to find one that is this big and this roomy with 2 PSU holders as well .


----------



## Zehnsucht (May 7, 2010)

erixx said:


> of course! but like a cassette type gearbox in motorcycles, most dont need it in their lifetime. Still super good but like 'easy' HHD and ODD systems, I prefer good old screws...



The motherboard is attached with four screws to the case, so I don't really get your point. And with bearings both up and down, there is only room for movement in one direction. 

In life, there are really only three things you really _need_. Air, water and food. Everything else you _want_.


----------



## ckoons1 (May 7, 2010)

Zehnsucht said:


> The motherboard is attached with four screws to the case, so I don't really get your point. And with bearings both up and down, there is only room for movement in one direction.
> 
> In life, there are really only three things you really _need_. Air, water and food. Everything else you _want_.



what does this have to do with the BEST FULL TOWER CASE PERIOD?


----------



## trickson (May 7, 2010)

ckoons1 said:


> what does this have to do with the BEST FULL TOWER CASE PERIOD?



Right ! That would have to be the question . My vote still stays with cooler master and the CMstacker case !


----------



## ckoons1 (May 8, 2010)

trickson said:


> Right ! That would have to be the question . My vote still stays with cooler master and the CMstacker case !



the ORIGINAL?


----------



## trickson (May 8, 2010)

ckoons1 said:


> the ORIGINAL?



THE very one I have yes .  Best EVER PERIOD .


----------



## ckoons1 (May 8, 2010)

trickson said:


> THE very one I have yes .  Best EVER PERIOD .



you know i had a couple of them over the years. built like a tank


----------



## trickson (May 9, 2010)

ckoons1 said:


> you know i had a couple of them over the years. built like a tank



Yeah they sure are .


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 9, 2010)

http://www.thetechzone.com/reviews/case/antec/sx830/index.shtml

That is my current machine.

I will have a CM HAF 932 Blue


----------



## overclocking101 (May 9, 2010)

The Cm Stacker WAS the best best case ever period but now that for some reason unbeknownst to be CM stopped production of the stacker line it isnt anymore. the best one is really subjective. I prefer lian Li myself. but silverstone TJ07 is also one of the best. an some would say the corsair obsidian 800D but its cost imo kills it


----------



## ckoons1 (May 10, 2010)

what i like about the ATCS 840 best is you can put multiple radiators internally without modding the case.
just got case yesterday and have a triple and double rad installed. no mods watsoever.first loop passed leak test.now have to test 2nd loop


----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 21, 2010)

I ended up getting a deal on a Silverstone TJ07 and sold my ATCS840. All for about the same $.
WOW This case TJ07 is in a league of its own.the aluminum is incredibly thick.
was wondering if anyone knew what was best to use for the front drive bay area. hard drive and air intake since i have removed the bottom hdd cages for a quad rad.
????????????????????
thx


----------



## Reventon (Sep 21, 2010)

Corsair 800D. From what I can tell, best case I've seen. Awesome features. GREAT cable management. Lots of room. Very sleek, nothing tacky or ugly about it. Good airflow. $260, but if you don't mind spending the money, I'd definitely say get it.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 21, 2010)

colossus 
800d
cosmos


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd say HAF-X, but I'd also say this is a stupid question. Taste's on appearance are different, and appearance takes center stage these days since so many cases have great airflow. Personally I'd recommend NOT getting a full tower. I'm switching down myself cause It'll shave 15 lbs. I'm tired of breaking my back lifting the damn thing and all the dead air space in a full tower just isn't efficient. Plus I can't find a HAF-X level case in brushed aluminum with a closed front (noise) and those things are a necessity.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Plus I can't find a HAF-X level case in brushed aluminum with a closed front (noise) and those things are a necessity.



Lian Li?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 21, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Lian Li?



Yep, my next case. Hoping the side grills will be enough intake for the front fans.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112254


----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 21, 2010)

ckoons1 said:


> I ended up getting a deal on a Silverstone TJ07 and sold my ATCS840. All for about the same $.
> WOW This case TJ07 is in a league of its own.the aluminum is incredibly thick.
> was wondering if anyone knew what was best to use for the front drive bay area. hard drive and air intake since i have removed the bottom hdd cages for a quad rad.
> ????????????????????
> thx



Hey guys! My question is , What can I use to install a hard drive and fan into the front drive bays of the Silverstone TJ07?
THX
never mind. figured it out


----------



## erixx (Jun 15, 2011)

There are no real newer contenders, right?

I can get a deal on a Cosmos S 1100, and I am starting to want something fresh and new, although this model is not new, it still looks superclassy, unsurpassed...

Shall we keep this thread alive?


----------



## Sinzia (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll be getting a Xiggy Elysium soon, for the sheer reason its pretty much an updated CM Stacker first gen (the one that had dual PSU's top and bottom) that has space for say, an SR-2.

Will I run an SR-2? No. Do I want the space? Yes.


----------



## erixx (Jun 15, 2011)

I can get about the same price for new Cosmos 1000 or Cosmos S 1100 !

It seems to me thatyou get more "metal and parts" (lol) for the price with the 1000...

Reading forums and reviews like a mailman, sorry, madman, but all feedback is welcomed!


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 15, 2011)

The best enthusiast case available.

CaseLabs M8


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 15, 2011)

no TJ11?

I vote TJ11 then lol


----------



## JATownes (Jun 15, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> The best enthusiast case available.
> 
> CaseLabs M8
> http://www.caselabs.net/cl_proto3_28.jpg
> ...



That is one damn sick chassis right there.  I really like the ventilated top and front shown on OC.  Thanks for giving me the heads up on this.


----------



## erixx (Jun 15, 2011)

like the caselabs, yes. but another niche.


----------



## erixx (Jun 15, 2011)

Just ordered the Cosmos S 1100.

My considerations: HDD is simple and easy, contrary to the 1000. / Aluminium is easy to mod and dremmel, steel not. / I liked the flat top of the 1000 (to put stuff there), but the door etc is not that good)

Planning on heavy dust filters on the 1100. Maybe I will only use the bottom fan at max speed with a good dust filter, and have the exhaust fans running at auto/low speed... What do you think?

(I am cleaning up my Lian Li PC70 now and it is amazing the dust that settles in all angles, even with dust filters...)

My plan is to not use the included HDD cage, and to distribute the 5 HDDs evenly along the front façade.

REdargind Optical drve, I'd like to copy the guy that glued the mesh part on the bay front, so that it looked clean.


----------



## ckoons1 (Jun 15, 2011)

show pictures when you can :]


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 15, 2011)

My vote's for the Corsair Obsidian 700D/800D. Had the pleasure of putting 2 Archicad machines together in 700D's, and it was a joy. Easier than my techstation. Client also couldn't be happier.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 15, 2011)

this http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?260759-LittleDevil-s-WaterCooled-PC-case-LD-PC-V8


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 16, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> My vote's for the Corsair Obsidian 700D/800D. Had the pleasure of putting 2 Archicad machines together in 700D's, and it was a joy. Easier than my techstation. Client also couldn't be happier.



I sure wish I could still get a 700D.  I missed a great one in the B/S/T a couple of weeks back.  Damn near perfect case for a 360 and 240 rad.  Sadly, they aren't available any more


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 16, 2011)

I like how some people ignored the OP when they requested full towers.

I think i am the only person to ever truly detest the Coolermaster HAF series of cases i think they are fucking ugly looking, they look like jerry cans or giant ammo crates.

I know its been said to death but i agree the 800D is one hell of a nice full tower.
Fractal Design XL is a full tower case and i think it looks great and its got a nice layout inside.
IMO the Raven is a bit too plastic looking.


----------



## Raw (Jun 16, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I like how some people ignored the OP when they requested full towers.
> 
> I think i am the only person to ever truly detest the Coolermaster HAF series of cases i think they are fucking ugly looking, they look like jerry cans or giant ammo crates.




Well, I think the HAF 932 is a BEAUTIFUL design and looks extremely awesome.
And I love the fact it looks like it kills (as in the ammo thing) as ammo is used for killing usually.
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
Hey, some guys think fat, toothless, smelly short women are beautiful.
I don't happen to think so myself, but if someone does, who am I to judge and comment on that !!


----------



## douglatins (Jun 16, 2011)

TJ11 - best
HAFX - best affordable
800D - just for WC


----------



## erixx (Jun 16, 2011)

I like the cases in between the boring square box (more or less feature rich inside) and the 'gaming' kiddie cases like HAF, Aerocool, and many Asian designs that look like space invader battlestations or whatever.
But this is just e-pinion, and like ***holes... everyone should have one.

Another aspect is purely FEATURES. But this also is not always clear.
I had a VOBIS Highscreen Tower (a heavy german beast, W1zz for sure has seen it live) and it had one of those Quick Fasten&Release system for the PCI cards... Easy, no doubt, but my cards were never as well secured as with the traditional screw....


----------



## erixx (Jun 17, 2011)

Just got mine, Cosmos S.

Wow... Side by side, the Lian Li looks grand handcraft-ship, and the Cooler Master looks great industrial finish. I think I will not mod anything for a certain time (months, weeks, days?, lol) And do it right when time is right.

BAck to building it now, see you later!


----------



## erixx (Jun 17, 2011)

And the accesories sack is also WOW... I was worried about the 8-pin 12-volt cable distance.. and had no idea in what shop to buy an extender... But it is also included!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 17, 2011)

this thread needs a poll


----------



## erixx (Jun 17, 2011)

lol, yeah, and i need to start a Log of my own.

So far i am loving this Cosmos S, but it has some annoyances. Buy my special Log in the morning!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 17, 2011)

Something custom built, cause everything out there has some flaw.


----------



## Pestilence (Jun 18, 2011)

HAF is the ugliest case i have ever seen. Best full Tower? Antec 1200 IMO


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 19, 2011)

i was at tigerdirect's retail outlet near where i live today and had a hands on with the cases there, I was most impressed with the 800D. VERY sturdy, nice features, lots of room, and good cable management. Oh and a spot for a 360*120 rad.

level 10 was pretty nice too

the other cases they had just felt like i was gonna break them by looking too hard.


----------



## Luciel (Jun 19, 2011)

Thermaltake Kandalf or A+ (Depending on the Country, might be A+, Tacens or something else) El Diablo Advanced. Unfortunately both rather expensive (and heavy!) towers.

PS: The 36cm fan (yes, 36cm) on the latter is just pure sex.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 19, 2011)

erixx said:


> Just ordered the Cosmos S 1100.
> 
> My considerations: HDD is simple and easy, contrary to the 1000. / Aluminium is easy to mod and dremmel, steel not. / I liked the flat top of the 1000 (to put stuff there), but the door etc is not that good)
> 
> ...



For me it is 
1,800D
2,Haf-X
3,Cosmos 1000 

Speaking of the Cosmos why are you say Cosmos S 1100 ,You do know they are two separate cases right..The Cosmos line went like this 

Cosmos 1000  the first one released 
Cosmos 1100 with the Nvidia power thing and an updated I/O panel.(seems it was dropped after a few months in favor of the S and that S is re branded 1100 by most shops but CM just calls it S)
Cosmos S the black and red with side fan and front fans
Cosmos Pure Black 100 the last of them to hit retail and only 100 were made.Also the same as the first rev or i call it gen 1 but all black and had a HyperZ600 HS all black.


So please stop calling the S an 1100 it is like saying 2 cases as one.

Here is a pic of the 1100 and S ,the 1100 had the Nvidia power thing (forget the name)but also had white power reset switches as to the 1000`s black 

http://daryacomputer.us/images/case/Coolermaster/cosmos-1100-big.jpg


----------



## kciaccio (Jun 19, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I was looking over the Xclio cases for a server build. Not sure of their quality but they have some interesting designs and the super tower cases have some interesting cooling.



I currently use this case as my unraid server.

http://www.xclio.com/products/case-windtunnel-adv.htm#details

The only drawback is that it only fits only of these drive bays in the front for hot swapping.

SNT SNT-SAC3141B 4x3.5" Hard drive in 3x5.25" Bay ...

The rest of the drives (6) are fixed facing the left side.


----------



## Kantastic (Jun 19, 2011)

Kreij said:


> That's a pretty subjective question.
> I have an original Thermaltake Armor with the 250mm side fan, and it suits me just fine.



But do you fantasize about it when you're in the bathroom?


----------



## douglatins (Jun 19, 2011)

The Xigmatek elisium is nicem but i don't like front HDD orientation, no way to cable manage nicely, also a pain to replace


----------



## hugz (Jun 19, 2011)

I still love my Lian-Li PC-V2000B Plus, I'd never change it for any other.


----------



## hugz (Jun 19, 2011)

Kantastic said:


> But do you fantasize about it when you're in the bathroom?



Sony Optiarc AD-7670S
I was convinced you refused to buy Sony products.
btw. I refuse to buy Apple products.


----------



## Luciel (Jun 19, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> I currently use this case as my unraid server.
> 
> http://www.xclio.com/products/case-windtunnel-adv.htm#details
> 
> ...



Xclio used to be part of A+ / Tacens and the newer A+ El Diablo Advanced is a modern version of the xclio A380 which I´ve also had in the past and while I liked it, the fans where a pain, constantly warping and therefore touching sides and making an awfull sound.


----------



## Melvis (Jun 20, 2011)

Best case PERIOD >>>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIjNyTuxO18&feature=related


----------



## erixx (Jun 20, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Speaking of the Cosmos why are you say Cosmos S 1100 ,You do know they are two separate cases right..The Cosmos line went like this
> 
> ...bla bla bla ...
> 
> So please stop calling the S an 1100 it is like saying 2 cases as one.



From official cooler mater site:
COSMOS S  (RC-1100).... nuf said.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3056.html For the rest, just uploaded pics.


----------



## erixx (Jun 20, 2011)

BTW, touching the 3D modeled mesh parts is.... sex, sort of.... Really, no joke 

Apart from the beauty... It has 3 issues (as far as I can say):

1) As I have been predicting since for ever: mesh case = more noise, even with the most slow or silent fans

2) The room behind the motherboard tray is barely enough, real creativity is needed to arrange cables so that the rear door fits.

3) It is aluminium made... Like all Lian Li cases... NOT! Coolermaster aluminium is as thin as it is can be and it is NOT as sturdy. Lian Li aluminium is 3x or 4x thicker, so from a weight per euro/dollar point of view, you get more aluminium buying Lian Li


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 22, 2011)

In my personal experience so far the 800D has been the best to work with for the money. There were $500+ full towers I looked at but just couldn't justify that when the 800D had every option I possibly needed, and a lot of modability for down the road...


----------



## ckoons1 (Jun 27, 2011)

kierand said:


> i like how some people ignored the op when they requested full towers.
> 
> I think i am the only person to ever truly detest the coolermaster haf series of cases i think they are fucking ugly looking, they look like jerry cans or giant ammo crates.
> 
> ...



i agree completely


----------



## ckoons1 (Jul 2, 2011)

well went full circle. i have an ATCS 840 Silver on the way.
Wanted something different.
Every where you look is the 800D or TJ07.
Great cases but grew tired of seeing them lol...


----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 4, 2011)

HEY GUYS
What do you think of the new XIGMATEK ELYSIUM?


----------



## tk2910 (Sep 4, 2011)

*Best Case*

For Individuality and easy to maintain and work on ...it has to be the Thermaltake level 10 GT
Shop for it on e-bay can get em around 280 dollars has a handle on the top, LED fan light rotate in colour at random Great ventilation easy access to all parts Ready for extra-long graphics card up to 14.2”/36 cm  Water cooling support for internal 120 & 240mm radiator Unique Easy Swap HDD bays


----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm thinking maximum watercooling ability. a case that has no limit to what i can do with reference to water cooling


----------



## HXL492 (Sep 4, 2011)

Upcoming Storm Trooper and Cosmos 2 
They look very promising


----------



## lyndonguitar (Sep 4, 2011)

My Top 3

Corsair 800D
HAF 932
Antec 1200


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 4, 2011)

ckoons1 said:


> HEY GUYS
> What do you think of the new XIGMATEK ELYSIUM?



looks nice but i dont like the feet
its so big 

and one more i dont like plastic HDD tray




i experienced from my previous case, after a year it aint lock well anymore
yeah you can buy it but its kinda annoying


----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 4, 2011)

http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=122&type=specification
24" tall and 26" depth
can fit a triple and a quad
any opinions?


----------



## LordJummy (Sep 4, 2011)

ckoons1 said:


> http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=122&type=specification
> 24" tall and 26" depth
> can fit a triple and a quad
> any opinions?



There have been some threads on that case. It's a nice case with a lot of features. They did screw a couple things up, but from what I know they are fixing the issues.



In my personal opinion though I think it is ugly. I don't think it has any style.


----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 5, 2011)

i like it . front reminds me of the ol CMSTACKER. not too crazy about the window panel though but it
can hold a 420 rad and a 480 rad inside. WOW


----------



## erixx (Sep 5, 2011)

great upcoming cases.

But what I will never like is to push relatively hot air from HDD's into my case. HDD's should be in the lower part with their own exhaust, or in the upper part with their own exhaust, but not directing their hot air directly onto my mobo that needs FRESH air.


----------



## kciaccio (Sep 5, 2011)

ckoons1 said:


> http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=122&type=specification
> 24" tall and 26" depth
> can fit a triple and a quad
> any opinions?



Thanks! I think I just found my next server case!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LordJummy (Sep 5, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> Thanks! I think I just found my next server case!
> 
> [url]http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/8981/elysiumfp1b.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Total waste of a case for a server!


----------



## kciaccio (Sep 5, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> Total waste of a case for a server!



No for me. My servers are pimped out. I currently use:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

But I am running out of HDD hot swap cage space. I need a case with more than just 5x5.25 exterior bays. That other case has 12. Enough to install 4 HDD cages.
That equals a nice 16 drives.


----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 5, 2011)

HEY GANG,
i would like your opinions please
out of the 4 different versions: black/silver-window/non window
which one do you prefer?

http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=122&type=photo


----------



## LordJummy (Sep 5, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> No for me. My servers are pimped out. I currently use:
> 
> [url]http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/9934/unnamedc.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



lol why do you pimp out servers? you are better off buying a chassis that is designed to be a server. you can get a 4u box that holds 24x 3.5" drives...

ps: I'm not trying to tell you what to do. If you like pimping your servers there's nothing wrong with that. I just come from a web hosting / data center point of view.


----------



## kciaccio (Sep 5, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> lol why do you pimp out servers? you are better off buying a chassis that is designed to be a server. you can get a 4u box that holds 24x 3.5" drives...
> 
> ps: I'm not trying to tell you what to do. If you like pimping your servers there's nothing wrong with that. I just come from a web hosting / data center point of view.



Because I have my server on one side of my desk and my regular PC on the other side. I like the two full tower look on both sides of my desk. 

I don't have a rack and I think 4u looks stupid and make a lot of noise if not mounted in a rack in another location.

I only use it as a media server for my theater room and the other computers in my house. 10TB's and climbing lol.


----------



## kciaccio (Sep 5, 2011)

ckoons1 said:


> HEY GANG,
> i would like your opinions please
> out of the 4 different versions: black/silver-window/non window
> which one do you prefer?
> ...



Personally I like windows. If you have a motherboard with LED indicators you can peak in and sometimes troubleshoot without opening your case. 

As far as black or silver accents. I have not decided on which one I will get yet.


----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 5, 2011)

appreciate it


----------



## kciaccio (Sep 5, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> lol why do you pimp out servers? you are better off buying a chassis that is designed to be a server. you can get a 4u box that holds 24x 3.5" drives...
> 
> ps: I'm not trying to tell you what to do. If you like pimping your servers there's nothing wrong with that. I just come from a web hosting / data center point of view.



Do you know of any towers that might be better suited? I already have a couple of these to install into a new tower:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## erixx (Sep 6, 2011)

well, my Cosmos S has 10 front bays, you could fit 2 of those


----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey guys
what do you think-FOR WATER COOLING?
ATCS 840 or XIGAMATEK ELYSIUM?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 7, 2011)

ckoons1 said:


> Hey guys
> what do you think-FOR WATER COOLING?
> ATCS 840 or XIGAMATEK ELYSIUM?



800D or TJ11, I don't care for either you listed.


----------



## trickson (Sep 7, 2011)

CmStacker best ever .


----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 7, 2011)

well which one of the two i listed sneeky do you dislike the least? :]
TJ11 is expensive and the 800D can only hold a triple and single with no mods
well i see you have a TJ11. i'm jealous


----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 7, 2011)

the XIGMATEK ELYSIUM reminds me of my ol CMSTACKER


----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 7, 2011)

went to microcenter this morning to check out the XIGMATEK and was NOT impressed with the build quality. scratch that one for me


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 8, 2011)

Xigma has always been a cooling company, I'd look into something froma  reputable case company like CM or Lian


----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 8, 2011)

i have an ATCS 840 at the moment but sometimes i get itchy to play with something else lol...


----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 9, 2011)

what do you guys think of this?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 9, 2011)

the $50 rocketfish lian li, duh


----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 9, 2011)

no TJ07. the Boreas cooler version minus the cooler


----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 9, 2011)

any opinions on the above TJ07? yea or nay


----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 10, 2011)

this is somewhat old but interesting none the less
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?245472-What-is-the-Greatest-case-ever-made-POLL&


----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 10, 2011)

This will help us get a better perspective:
YOUTUBE CASE UNBOXINGS:
800D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPhIwXDaGkg
ATCS 840
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OX6-uVdVZIU
TJ07
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkvrHZ_UfwU
XSPC H2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnvXLqVvLxQ
TJ11
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv55y99vxyQ
MM PINNACLE 24
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWl-tTwAtQ0
case labs th10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIb_iHH1jqM
XSPC H1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5BJlgPAfWw


----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 13, 2011)

any one know how well the LIAN LI P80 is as watercooling case?
thx


----------



## erixx (Sep 13, 2011)

http://www.techpowerup.com/152019/ASUS-ROG-CG8565-Gaming-Desktop-Pictured.html 

want want want


----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 14, 2011)

erixx said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/152019/ASUS-ROG-CG8565-Gaming-Desktop-Pictured.html
> 
> want want want



what is this made of?


----------



## kciaccio (Sep 15, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


This case looks familiar. I want a new server tower. Anyone know this case name?


----------



## kciaccio (Sep 15, 2011)

Found it!

Antec Twelve Hundred V3 Black Steel ATX Full Tower...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 15, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> [url]http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/5424/etu20004da4b9011b837.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> ...



Looks like an Antec 1200 with Hotswap bays down it completely


----------



## erixx (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks like a Antec 1200 (lol) with 20 drive bays


----------



## Reefer86 (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.watercoolingshop.co.uk/H2-Tower-Case_0_0_2L4RN.jpg


awesome case, simply stunning if you ask me.


----------



## techtard (Sep 15, 2011)

I know a guy who uses a painted and watercooled Lian-Li PC-P80 Armorsuit case. That thing is a work of art.
I think they released a newer version that has usb 3.

Awesome case, but pretty expensive.


----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/i...oling_Super_Chassis_-_4_Triple_Radiators.html

other then the price what do you guys think of this?


----------



## kciaccio (Sep 16, 2011)

techtard said:


> I know a guy who uses a painted and watercooled Lian-Li PC-P80 Armorsuit case. That thing is a work of art.
> I think they released a newer version that has usb 3.
> 
> Awesome case, but pretty expensive.



Your right, very expensive, Why so much? It is over twice the price of the Antec 1200. There can't be enough difference to justify that kind of cost?


----------



## Jetster (Sep 16, 2011)

JATownes said:


> IF you force me to pick two more, these would be them:
> 
> ABS Canyon 695
> 
> ...



I like these


----------



## techtard (Sep 16, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> Your right, very expensive, Why so much? It is over twice the price of the Antec 1200. There can't be enough difference to justify that kind of cost?



The build quality is much higher. And is is a better looking case. At least I think so.


----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 16, 2011)

yea a lot of these cases you really can't appreciate the quality of material and build until you see them in person. lian li cases are far greater quality then most cases


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 17, 2011)

ckoons1 said:


> yea a lot of these cases you really can't appreciate the quality of material and build until you see them in person. lian li cases are far greater quality then most cases



the Antec SX 830 SOHO was built like a tank, served 3 builds of mine, its too narrow to fit larger coolers today.


----------



## kciaccio (Sep 17, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
$369


VS





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

$159



Not convinced it is worth the difference in cash. Convince me.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 17, 2011)

In order of ascending epic-ness

Case Labs M-8

Soldam WiNdy XR-1 Black Knight with NRS

Silverstone Temjin worked over by Charles H until it's a murderMod


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 17, 2011)

CyberDruid said:


> In order of ascending epic-ness
> 
> Case Labs M-8



That one takes the cake.


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> [url]http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/6876/lianb.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> $369
> ...



Aluminum w/good craftmanship and attetnion to manufacturing detail

Vs.

Flimsy steel and plastic.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 17, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> [url]http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/6876/lianb.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> $369
> ...



I've modded both of those cases several times so I know them well. The Lian Li Armoursuit PC P80 is probably a little over priced, but the fit and finish and engineering and design are the height of what you can expect from Lian Li. If you like ALL aluminum cases (no funky plastic trim bits) and you like Lian Li styling it's a no brainer. The A1200 is a great case with much potential for modders and even bone stock is a very well thought out and built box. It's also very heavy and it's got plastic trim. If you are a modder and think about how to change color on cases plastic trim negates the ability to powder coat everything. It's a great case for the money. But certainly not "the best" full tower on the market. It's been eclipsed by Corsair's 800D IMO.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm going to quote my own post to spread more love around, since I CD unintentionally goaded me.  Man, if I'm ever real flush I'm kicking my 700D to the curb for one of these bad mambojambas.




MT Alex said:


> The best enthusiast case available.
> 
> CaseLabs M8


----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 17, 2011)

XSPC H1


----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 17, 2011)

CAN FIT 5 TRIPLE 120 RADS :]


----------



## kciaccio (Sep 17, 2011)

Ya, but is the size of an end table. lol


----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 18, 2011)

i know. can hold five triple 360 rads. water cooling with no limits lol...


----------



## techtard (Sep 18, 2011)

I wouldn't call it a full tower though. A OMFGWTFBBQ-atx formfactor case maybe


----------



## ckoons1 (Sep 18, 2011)

lol... i actually understood that lol..


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 18, 2011)

wow that CM storm trooper allow 360 rad on the top ?


----------



## AlphaStormX (Sep 21, 2011)

Corsair 800D. period.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 21, 2011)

nice case, but it looks too wide its like small refrigerator


----------



## techtard (Sep 21, 2011)

I could totally see myself trying to open the case by the side cutout after a few too many drinks. "Why wont this damned fridge open?!" LOL

Sorry, off topic.


----------



## ckoons1 (Oct 2, 2011)

i got a great deal on a mint XSPC H1 and I can honestly say I have had not one issue putting it together. really like all of the room and ability to upgrade my water cooling in the future


----------

